# Older games you'd love to see an update for.



## KenM (Dec 3, 2005)

What older games (at least 8 years old) That you would love to see the do updated versions to? I would love to see updats to the old EA Desert Stirke, Jungle Strike games. Also the Road Rash games. And the old computer game, Kings Bounty.


----------



## Digital M@ (Dec 3, 2005)

Xcom


----------



## thalmin (Dec 3, 2005)

_Crush, Crumble & Chomp_, by EON I think. And _Dreadnaughts_ from Avalon Hill. 'Course that's like updating cave drawings.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Dec 3, 2005)

Pool of Radiance.


----------



## Lorgrom (Dec 3, 2005)

Ogre, Car Wars, and Truck Stop.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 3, 2005)

Is _Skies of Arcadia_ (the excellent Dreamcast RPG that got a GameCube port) too new for this list?


----------



## MythosaAkira (Dec 3, 2005)

Racing Destruction Set
Autoduel
Darklands


----------



## Gnarlo (Dec 3, 2005)

Taking a quick look over my shelves, Planet's Edge, XCom, Buzz Aldrin's Race Into Space, Starflight, Red Baron, Aces of the Deep, Crusader, Battlezone (the FPS/RTS), Elite, EOS, Wing Commander, Star Control, Ultima Underworld, Populous, Transport Tycoon, Flight Sim Toolkit (never did finish my Snoopy vs the Red Baron sim), Steel Panthers, Stunt Island, The Last Express, MOO, Master of Maqic, Magic Carpet, and Red Storm Rising.

Whew! Time to fire up the old 486


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 3, 2005)

*Master of Magic:*  Civilization in a fantasy setting, and still has a loyal fan following over a decade after its release.

*Duke Nukem 3D:*  An incredibly cool FPS back in its day.  Too bad Duke Nukem Forever went vaporware AFAIK.

*Kid Icarus:*  Everybody remembers Metroid, but few people remember this side-scrolling gem from the early days of the NES.

*River City Ransom:*  Another little-known game that has a small but loyal fan following.  This one was a _Double Dragon_ style beat-em-up with RPG elements and an incredibly addictive 2-player cooperative mode.

*Crystalis:* Anybody remember this one?  It was a very cool Zelda-style adventure game for the NES, although with more RPG elements than Zelda had.

*Defender of the Crown:*  I know that this one was actually remade not too long ago, but it failed to capture the coolness of the original.

*Actraiser:*  One of my favorite SNES titles ever, with one of the most original premises I've ever seen in a game:  You play as a god who has been slumbering for centuries to recover after losing a battle against a demon, and after awakening you set out to defeat your enemies and rebuild the world.  Actraiser combined strategy, side-scrolling action, and one of the greatest video game soundtracks ever composed.

*TIE Fighter:* Best space combat sim ever.  Not as story-heavy or character driven as Wing Commander, but _oh man_ did it have great gameplay!  Plus, it gave you the guilty pleasure of getting to be the bad guy. 

*SimFarm:*  Following the success of SimCity, there were a deluge of "Sim" games released by Maxis during the 1990s.  SimFarm was definately one of the best, and I actually ended up liking it more than SimCity.


----------



## kingpaul (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd love to see some of the old KOEI games that I played on my NES brought back:

Gemfire
L'Emperor
Unchartered Waters (my personal favorite)


----------



## nerfherder (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd agree with Duke Nukem 3D.

Also Games Workshop's Space Hulk - sort of like Rainbow 6 crossed with the Space Hulk boardgame.  You could pause the game for limited periods of time as you gave orders to your men, then jump back to the FPS.  It got very tense as you fought back wave after wave of genestealers, hoping that none of your men's bolters were going to jam...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Neo (Dec 3, 2005)

*X-Com: Enemy Unknown*
*X-Com: Terror from the Deep*
*X-Com: Apocalypse*
*Fallout 1 & 2*
*Wings*
*Privateer*
*Elite* (which is actually getting a new version out next year)
*Feudal Lords*
*Masters of Magic* (Age of Wonder games are very MoM like)
*Masters of Orion 2* (what were they thinking with MoO 3.. everything that was good and enjoyable about the game...gone)
*Milennium 2.0* & its sequal *Deutros*
*Battletech* (crescent hawk games)
*SSI Krynn Games* (Champions of Krynn etc..)
*Spelljammer: Pirates of Realmspace* (was a good idea done badly, cant remember its actual name though)
*Paradroid*
*Guardians: Agents fo Justice* (okay not so much updated.. but actually released.. grr Microprose I was so looking forward to that game)
*Zoids Saga & Legacy, fuzors* etc.. (with some decent graphics and put on a Pc or console format these games would be great fun.  Nintendo UK don't even know that Nintendo release these games...  ) 
*Lords of Midnight* (and Doomdarks Revenge)
*Ultima 6 & 7* (the best releases in the series as far as im concerned, loved them)


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 3, 2005)

I would love to see Fallout 3. The first fallout is eigth years old, hopefully this game counts.


----------



## Neo (Dec 3, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I would love to see Fallout 3. The first fallout is eigth years old, hopefully this game counts.




Its being made by the same people that made Morrowind (elder scrolls game)


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 4, 2005)

X-com/TFTD.  I think those two could be combined into one game pretty easily.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 4, 2005)

And definitely Stunt Island.  I've been thinking about this game since getting the movies. It's amazing how a 15 year old game that was basically a flight sim first gave you more control over making movies (and was basically the first game from a fledgling game studio) than a modern day game done by a supposed game design god.


----------



## andargor (Dec 4, 2005)

X-COM Fans, any of you tried UFO: Aftershock?

Andargor


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 4, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> X-COM Fans, any of you tried UFO: Aftershock?
> 
> Andargor




I've been thinking about it, but couldn't find it in stores.  Also, I'm not a big fan of real time games.


----------



## CrusaderX (Dec 4, 2005)

Wasteland

We need a new Ultima, too.



			
				Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Crystalis:* Anybody remember this one?  It was a very cool Zelda-style adventure game for the NES, although with more RPG elements than Zelda had.




Crystalis was probably my favorite NES game.  Better than Zelda, IMO.


----------



## Neo (Dec 4, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> X-COM Fans, any of you tried UFO: Aftershock?
> 
> Andargor




Been playing it a lot its very good, slightly different theme than X-Com but still very good.  I'd much rather it had the option of turn based or RT like X-Com apocalypse had but Cenega/Altars current system where you can pause to reissue orders and speed up and slow down works fairly well.

Depending on your hardware though the game can be fairly buggy, I was lucky it's been good to me but there are quite a few others who have had problems.  The first patch for the game is out though which fixes a lot of problems.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 4, 2005)

Neo said:
			
		

> *Spelljammer Game* (was a good idea done badly, cant remember its actual name though)




*Pirates of Realmspace*.

I only play Nintendo systems, so it's hard to think of a particular game. Not because there aren't a lot I'd like to see, but because Nintendo tends to re-release older games on Game Boy systems, usually with some sort of update (though not always, such as with *Crystalis*).

It'd be nice to see an updated *Star Tropics* game. The second one didn't quite live up to the first. Ditto *Wizards & Warriors*.

As an honorable mention, *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*, the fourth Zelda game. It got an update, *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX*, but I'd buy/play any re-release of that. That was the first Zelda with real character development. I still cry at the ending. I recommend this remix to anyone who feels the same.


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 4, 2005)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Wasteland




Isn't that called Fallout and Fallout 2?

I loved X-Com. Boy did that game make you sweat.

MoO 2 could definitely use an update though, Space Empires IV is supposed to be pretty close from what I'm told. MoO 3 had some great ideas, but it was so poorly put together that it was usually easier to just hit the turn button and let the computer run things for you, which kind of defeats the purpose of playing. The 3D space combat was interesting, but didn't actually bother to track the action or scale to show you what was going on. I quit playing the one game I tried after defeating a "guardian" and didn't get anything for it, no new technology not even a good planet for my bother.

Final Fantasy VII with top of the line graphics would be cool as well.


----------



## Neo (Dec 4, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Pirates of Realmspace*.




Thats the one! thanks Alzrius.


----------



## Soel (Dec 4, 2005)

Money, Money and Embargo...


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Ultima IV - Best RPG, if not best game, ever!  Perhaps the first RPG game to actualy have moral consiquences for your actions (Later Ultimas tried, but the worse case was one or more of the characters would leave your party and you had to chase them down and ask them to join again), and a great plot.

Star Control 2 - Classic game play and story.  Star Control 3 was a bit of a miss, Starcontrol 1 was more a wargame.

Railroad Tycoon - Increadably successfull, but even the "Gold" edition remake sucked.  Why?

Wing Commander - Serries has always been top noch, but has been abandoned.  (I prefered it's gameplay to X-Wing/Tie fighter, but those were good too).

Privateer - There was supposed to be an online version of this that got scrapped 

Defender of the Crown - Oddly, it was rumored there either was going to be a more adult verison, or the origional version was a bit more adult and was toned down.

Quest for Glory - The series faught death for QGV, but I thought IV was perhaps the best one.



Pool of Radiance was done already BTW.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> And the old computer game, Kings Bounty.




Heroes of Might and Magic 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 4, 2005)

A Sonic sidescroller.

I've seen some sidescrollers with fantastic 3D graphics.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2005)

StarCraft (almost 8 years and still the best of its genre) !!!
They Stole a Million
Paradroid
System Shock



> Pool of Radiance was done already BTW.




PoR II has no connection with PoR. AFAIK, it's a completely different game.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## sydbar (Dec 4, 2005)

Playstation- Brigadine, master of monsters, and Final Fantasy Tactics.
   Pc- Moo2, X-com series, Spelljammer, Planescape-Torment, Bards tale, Master of Magic, and the Dark Sun games.
   Atari- Maze Craze(all time best atari 2600 game).
   Snes- Aerobiz, inindo. and robotrek.
   C64- Deathlord.


----------



## babomb (Dec 4, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *River City Ransom:*  Another little-known game that has a small but loyal fan following.  This one was a _Double Dragon_ style beat-em-up with RPG elements and an incredibly addictive 2-player cooperative mode.




Oh, HECK yeah. Great game.



			
				sydbar said:
			
		

> Playstation- ... Final Fantasy Tactics.




Well, there was Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.

I'd like to see the old Wing Commander games redone. I had the first one, but now it runs at lightning speed, even if I use one of those slowdown programs.

And by the way, these guys have done remakes of King's Quest I and II, and are working on Quest for Glory II.

Edit: Oh, and I want an update for Sinistar. "Beware! I live!" There's a flash version on the web, but it's just not the same.


----------



## sydbar (Dec 4, 2005)

Final fantasy tactics advance is an ok game, but fft was a fabulous game that can be played over and over again, ffta is play and put away.


----------



## nerfherder (Dec 4, 2005)

Neo said:
			
		

> *Elite* (which is actually getting a new version out next year)



Ooh, tell me more, tell me more.  I have fond memories of going round a friend's house and playing Elite on his BBC micro during school lunchbreak.  One of us flying and the other manning the ECM and missiles.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Staffan (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Quest for Glory - The series faught death for QGV, but I thought IV was perhaps the best one.



That's the one I was going to mention. I haven't played QFG5, but IV has the only scene in a computer game where I choke up a bit (



Spoiler



when Toby the monster gives his life to break the vampirism curse on the Innkeeper's daughter


).


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Dec 5, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> A Sonic sidescroller.




There's a new Sonic game for PS2...I didn't look at the box at the rental place, but it's out there.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you mean Sonic Heroes?

Not a sidescroller.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

babomb said:
			
		

> I'd like to see the old Wing Commander games redone. I had the first one, but now it runs at lightning speed, even if I use one of those slowdown programs.



The Kilrathi Saga version fixed that.  But it's rare.  I had someone offer me $100 for a copy of mine 2 years ago.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 5, 2005)

Wonko the Sane said:
			
		

> There's a new Sonic game for PS2...I didn't look at the box at the rental place, but it's out there.




There's a new one of those for the Nintendo DS, called *Sonic Rush*.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 5, 2005)

That Sonic Rush game, despite the lame extra sidekick, looks pretty kewl.

Good use of incorperating 3D graphics into 2D view.


----------



## jezter6 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sim Farm.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd buy a new Populous and Ikari Warriors.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Master Of Orion 4 (done like Master of Orion 2. 3 is a POS, though that is JMO).
Paperboy.
Sim City. ( I don't like the way zoning works. I believe there should be Govermental and Educational zoning, educational broken up into middle-high school and universities (not all universities are alike).
Sim Planet.
Myst. (I can't get enough Myst)
Leisure Suit Larry (Corny but fun games).
Tetris Elements (totally fun).
Command & Conquer (been playing it a lot lately, need a version I can actually hear it though   ).


----------



## Orius (Dec 5, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> [
> *Kid Icarus:*  Everybody remembers Metroid, but few people remember this side-scrolling gem from the early days of the NES.




Probably becuase it was a pain in the ass to play.  I know some people loved the game, but I can't stand it, and I've tried to like it.


----------



## Orius (Dec 5, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> It'd be nice to see an updated *Star Tropics* game. The second one didn't quite live up to the first.




I liked both games.  The second one had some silly humor elements, but it was a pretty challenging game. The first one had a better story, but gameplay on the second one is a bit more enjoyable.  And yeah, this would be a pretty good franchise for Nintendo to try to revive.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Dec 5, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I'd buy a new Populous and Ikari Warriors.



ABBA


----------



## talmar (Dec 5, 2005)

Master of Magic, I still play and love that game.  
XCom/TFTD, Also still play

Here's one, it's not 8 years old or older but I feel it needs a new incarnation

Planescape: Torment


----------



## Neo (Dec 5, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Ooh, tell me more, tell me more.  I have fond memories of going round a friend's house and playing Elite on his BBC micro during school lunchbreak.  One of us flying and the other manning the ECM and missiles.
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam





There isn't masses of information about it available beyond a FAQ.  It is being produced by Frontier Developments http://www.frontier.co.uk/  the FAQ can be found there.  I also saw it listed among the future releases for 2006 over at play.com


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd be interested in updates for:

- Kid Icarus
- Actraiser
- Wing Commander (all of them)
- X-Wing/Tie Fighter
- Snatcher
- Secret of Mana (I'm curious how Children of Mana and Seiken Densetsu 4 will turn out)
- Ultima Underworld


----------



## Rykion (Dec 5, 2005)

The truest current sequel for X-com is Rebelstar: Tactical Command.  It is a turn-based strategy game for the gameboy advance designed by some of the original X-com team.  It looks a lot like the original games with cartoony graphics.  I've never played, but all the reviews compare it to the X-com games.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 5, 2005)

The trouble though with Rebelstar, is that all the missions are canned, ie, pre-made.

But yeah, it basically is the combat portion of X-com, with a few refinements. 

I dunno why they can make something like that for the GBA, but not the PC. (I know they have Laser Squad Nemesis, but I don't like real time games)


----------



## JimAde (Dec 5, 2005)

Lemmings

Man I love that game.  I can't believe I can't find it for the PC.  I'd gladly play the old low-tech-graphics version, but a new one with spiffier graphics would be cool.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Dec 5, 2005)

If I could have only one game that would magically get updated to run on current hardware, it would be *Wing Commander*. They wouldn't even have to update the graphics -- the chunky VGA is part of the nostalgia.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 6, 2005)

Turrican.
Zak mcKraken ATAM.

Not old enough, but I'd like a FF7 remake with PS3 graphics.


----------



## Pants (Dec 7, 2005)

I only have a few to add:
- Ultima Underworld - Awesome game... too bad it's a pain in the ass to actually play it nowadays. A graphical update along with a serious reworking of the control scheme would make it 100x better.
- Daggerfall - Same problem as above. I tried to play it, but there's only so many archaic control functions that I can take.
- X-Com - It's a pain in the arse to even install it nowadays. It needs an update.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 7, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Master Of Orion 4 (done like Master of Orion 2. 3 is a POS, though that is JMO).




I think that's one of the general reactions, though.  I wanted, so so so so SO wanted to like it.  I was thrilled that I could build big fleets of warships and fling missile salvos across the board.  Then I realized that it really was a chore going through the motions of empire and the sense of wonder about what a new system would contain had vanished without a trace.  And then I wondered how someone could threaten me, cringingly.  And how to send a research vessel out after one of the fabled "X"s, when AFAICT it just would send random unassigned ships, taking valuable ships of the line and escorts rather than the kickass recon vessels I'd designed.  Ugh.

So, yes, a good sequel to MOO 2 would be in order.

And a new X-Com.  I throughly enjoyed the original X-Com.  I've never played anything as nail-biting as a night landing site assault in the jungle.

I'd like a PS/2 version of Final Fantasy Tactics, or something of that nature.

Brad


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmmm, most of the games which initially popped in my head have already been mentioned:

FFVII [best FF game, IMO and if they could create a cool sequal that would be sweet].

FF Tactics.  Advance was just...not that great.  Had a couple of neat ideas, but nowhere in comparison to the first.

Planescape: Torment.  Awesome.  Nothing else need be said.

Shadowrun for the SNES.  That game was sweet.  I loved that game.

Oh and of course these games should all be for the computer cause I don't have any console that the games might be made for.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Dec 7, 2005)

Just like every one else X-com tops my list. I would also like to see
Wing Commander any and all of them 
X-wing & Tie Fighter favorites as well
also take back the Pool of Radiance that came out a few years ago and do it right


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 7, 2005)

TheYeti1775 said:
			
		

> ABBA



 Huh?

...


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Dec 7, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> ...




On the NES ABBA was the code to get more lives.
If you were playing two player it would steal a life from the other player.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Dec 7, 2005)

X:Com is downloadable now.  I'll have to check at home for the website, but it installed easy enough on Win XP the way they have it packaged.  Still play it regularly over the past few years.

Yeti


----------



## Jupp (Dec 7, 2005)

My top 10 list of games that should be updated:

Paradroid '90 (what an addicting game that was)
Rainbow Islands (and please hire Chris Hülsbeck for the track)
X-Out or Xenon2 Megablast (heck those were darn hard games)
Turrican (there was talk bout a console port some years ago but it never saw the light)
Elite/Frontier
Rick Dangerous 
Lemmings
Chaos Engine
Dungeon Master
Defender of the Crown

Long live the *A*


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2005)

Jupp said:
			
		

> Dungeon Master
> 
> Long live the *A*




Oo good call!

I almost forgot about the Dungeon Master games they were heaps of fun

two other games in a similar vein that were also very good were *Bloodwych 1 and 2* was a good multiplayer game too.


----------



## Cheezehog (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd love to see a Jagged Alliance: Deadly Games 2


----------



## bakatare (Dec 8, 2005)

Privateer would be great.
Twilight 2000 could be cool if its history was re-written to bring it up to date (the RPG was bulky but a lot of fun; the PC game was so-so, but could have been great).
I never played Dungeon Master, but I remember seeing it on Magnum P.I. when I was younger, and it looked like fun (Magnum was hooked, after all).


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 8, 2005)

*Hostile Waters: Antaeus Rising.* This was a brilliant underdog of a game that screamed out for multi-player support!

*Red Baron II.* We're way overdue for a good, updated WWI flight sim.

*Planescape: Torment.* There are still a wealth of other adventures to be experienced here.

*Space Hulk.* Loved this game's tactics.


Carl


----------



## Ibram (Dec 9, 2005)

X-Com /  X-Com 2: an awsome game that I always loved (and refuses to run on my current computer).  The game realy just needs a graphics update... though it would be realy cool if you could play it across the internet. set up your teams and battle it out across random battlefields... I could do that for hours.

C&C / C&C RA / C&C TS: The original game was cool... Red Alert was astoundingly awsome, and TS had great graphics.  I imagine that TS would still work if I could find the disks, but I'm not sure about RA or the original.

Blood : the old, and wickedly evil, FPS where you played a zombie cowboy out to get revenge on the evil cult that killed you.  a rerelease with redone graphics would be insane.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> StarCraft (almost 8 years and still the best of its genre) !!!




Me want StarCraft 2!


----------



## mrtauntaun (Dec 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Kilrathi Saga version fixed that.  But it's rare.  I had someone offer me $100 for a copy of mine 2 years ago.




$100?? Damn, Im still glad I have mine.  It was a total pain to get that and WC4 working on XP, but it was totally worth it.  I would LOVE to see privateer redone.  Freelancer was a good decent game in privateer's vein, but I found it a bit lacking, as you could not freely go about that universe in the SP game like you could in Privateer.  Ahh, now if I could get privateer working on XP, oh happy days.  Maybe i'll build a windows 98 box when I get home.....


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 14, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> X-COM Fans, any of you tried UFO: Aftershock?
> 
> Andargor




Looked it up.

Got the demo.

Played the demo.

Bought the game.

Thanks! 

The Auld Grump


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 14, 2005)

Final Fantasy 6 (3 for the SNES) would be awesome with an update, and was the best of the FF's IMHO.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 15, 2005)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 6 (3 for the SNES) would be awesome with an update, and was the best of the FF's IMHO.



 Wish granted.  It's coming out on the GBA next year with some enhancements.  Not a 3D makeover or anything but it's gonna be spruced up a bit.


----------



## Express (Dec 15, 2005)

The old arcade game Cyberball. That would be very cool.

Football. With robots. And an exploding ball.

Yep. Cool.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 15, 2005)

Dark Sun: the Shattered Lands


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 15, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Wish granted.  It's coming out on the GBA next year with some enhancements.  Not a 3D makeover or anything but it's gonna be spruced up a bit.










YES!

Hey, now I need to buy a GBA.

How old is Baldur's Gate?  That could use a makeover as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Definetely Command & Conquer. I have been playing the Demo I got many years back, because I cant find my full version. Unfotunately, I don't get any sound out of it. Probably because it is designed for older systems, and has an error of some sort when interfacing with WinXp.


----------



## Wonzling (Dec 16, 2005)

Sledge said:
			
		

> Dark Sun: the Shattered Lands




Seconded. I always felt that the two darksun games were awesome - on par with Baldur's Gate, apart from the graphics.


----------



## Tharian (Dec 16, 2005)

Yarg.  I hate it when I hit the close button after only a preview.

Anyway, here was the list I had thought of:

Tie-Fighter, Heroes of Might and Magic 2 (never played the first, but my GF is still playing this one), Descent:FreeSpace 2, Dark Forces.  Oh, right.  I have to agree with the call for StarCraft.  I really enjoyed that one very much.

I'm also trying to find a game to capture my attention right now.  I've been trying to play Diablo 2, but it's just not enough.  I'm not quite sure what I'm seeking in a game, though.

And for the Lemmings fan, I think I had found a version of it online in a Java game.  It had sound effects and music that kept the feel of the original.  I'm not sure if it is still out there.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Dec 16, 2005)

My only reservation about Planescape: Torment, is that you would _have_ to get the orignal voice cast.  I'm sorry, but Sheena Easton _is_ Annah. That's all there is to it.

And can any true PT fan accept a different voice to utter the line: "There can not be two skies" ?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 26, 2005)

Not really old enough, but...

I would enjoy seeing a sequel to Arcanum. (A steampunk RPG, very much like Fallout, with steamtech and magic.)

Now that Troika is gone that is not likely to happen. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## AegisKelt (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a couple more to think about. The 7th guest was great, hated 11th hour which turned into a cryptoquotes game. Also another version of Chrono Trigger would be nice. I hate Chrono Cross though.


----------

